# Best Meat Goat?



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey, want to hear all your opinions on the best meat goat breed! And why too


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Boer. Because they are awesome.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tenacross said:


> Boer. Because they are awesome.


 Couldn't have said it better myself!:hi5:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Nigerian dwarf...cause that's the only breed that I've eaten so far...ha ha!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Boy we are full of info aren't we?

Boers grow pretty quickly for meat. They are also fairly plentiful in that they aren't hard to find & cheaper than Kiko, who is slower growing & generally doesn't carry the carcass weight of Boer.
Boer Nubian crosses are fast growing too.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I've been thinking of adding a few boer does to herd, what's the price range for good ones?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I paid $300 for my registered doe. For a good production doe, maybe $150 to $200? Depends a lot on the area.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

While we're on the subject of meat goats, has anybody had goat meat? If so, what does it taste like?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Scroll down to bottom of this page. :book::fireworks::cake:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I take it that it's good? Lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ask just about anyone who is not white American.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I've never tasted it before , fixing to send the first one in for butcher in 2014.
Any similarities between beef and goat?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Our meat comes from my nubian girls and a Fainter buck. It is a bit more mild than beef but IMO is an awesome substitute for it. We eat ours mostly ground, though so I cannot attest for the cuts. Our processor mixes it 70/30 with pork fat, and it is phenomenal


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I am excited to send the first one in


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Chevon/Cabrito is amazingly delicious!  It doesn't have much intramuscular fat like beef has; therefore, cooking it slower is better to avoid tough, chewy meat. :wink: :smile:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I had my first a few months ago... It was delicious! Not too good in the stir-fry cause of the toughness, but I have braised it many ways since then. The meat tastes excellent, very mild, not like lamb... More beef like I would say. It's very red and lean...the curry was YUM!
I've been eye-ing my last ND wether..cause I'm almost out of the goat meat...


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Aawwww , runaway little wether !!!!! Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

milk and honey said:


> I had my first a few months ago... It was delicious! Not too good in the stir-fry cause of the toughness, but I have braised it many ways since then. The meat tastes excellent, very mild, not like lamb... More beef like I would say. It's very red and lean...the curry was YUM!
> I've been eye-ing my last ND wether..cause I'm almost out of the goat meat...


:cheers: Look out, Lil guy!! LOL


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I could go on and on about the benefits and breed traits of Kiko's, but then I would sound just like the other biased breeders on here. So, instead, I am going to suggest you do your own research and make your own decision - that way you won't get blindsided by the detriments of any breed.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> I could go on and on about the benefits and breed traits of Kiko's, but then I would sound just like the other biased breeders on here. So, instead, I am going to suggest you do your own research and make your own decision - that way you won't get blindsided by the detriments of any breed.


Are you a breeder of Kikos? I would love to hear more about the breed from someone who actually raises them


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, I raise them. I've been raising them for about 6 years now.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Is there anything that you think they do better in meat production more so than the more commercialized breeds ? how are their personalities? Is the meat any different than other goat meat? Thnaks for putting up with my questions


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Kiko's do everything better - that's exactly why I sold my registered Boer buck and bought a purebred Kiko buck. My Kiko does run circles around my Boer does for milking, mothering, litter size, the whole nine yards. Boers weigh more on the hoof, but if you dress out 2 kids of the same size, the Kiko produces more meat because their bone structure is not as heavy. Somewhere on this forum is a study to back that up, but I don't seem to be able to find it. My Kiko does consistently produce triplets on hay alone, and I don't feed hay free choice. I do not feed grain except to weaning kids, and I haven't flushed my does since the first year I had goats. The closest I come to feeding grain is if we are running out of hay - then I will swap out 2 pounds of hay for 2 pounds of straight alfalfa pellets. We produce our own hay, and it's damn good - but I doubt you would have too much trouble finding hay that is comparable. I have also noticed that, as the Kiko % rises, the kids become more friendly. Bear in mind that I never work with my kids to get them tame. I don't want a bunch of pets but, on the other hand, neither do I want them running me over anytime I have to work them.

Some information regarding Kiko's vs Boer's.

http://www.goatcentral.com/kiko_vs__boer.htm

http://www.aces.edu/urban/SincorteBrazilArticle.pdf


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

COgoatLover25 said:


> While we're on the subject of meat goats, has anybody had goat meat? If so, what does it taste like?


It is gamier than beef...I think...but not by much. I think it is kind of a cross between venison and beef. Slow cooking at a low temp is best. I've done roast just like you would a pot roast.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for info on Kikos  I will definitely check them out and see if there are any breeders near me


----------

